# Seiko 7T32 Help With Repairs



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Hi

I have had this 7T32 Chronograph below, knocking around, not working for some time, and I think it's about time that I got it sorted out and got it working again, new glass, battery etc. .... Could anyone please point me in the right direction for someone competent in doing this for me as I've no idea who the best person would be. Any help much appreciated....



seiko-7t32 by Artistmike, on Flickr


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

If all it needs is a glass and a battery, it's a cheap fix! A mineral glass will run you about Â£10-Â£15 fitted and a battery should cost no more than a fiver.

Any competent watchmaker should be able to manage it - you'll no doubt have one in a local jeweller or shopping centre.

Get the battery done first, because if it doesn't run correctly you've basically had it.

The 7t32 movement is a pain to work on - Seiko are the only people I know who'll do them and it'll run you in excess of Â£100.

If not all the functions work (alarm and chrono often give up the ghost) make sure BOTH battery connectors are touching. These movements have a twin connection (one for analogue and stopwatch, a separate connection for the alarm I think) - so both prongs have to be in contact with the battery for it to run all functions. Sooo many end up as scrap because a watchmaker didn't know to bend a bit of metal down!

If you're feeling brave, pick up a box of 395 batteries on the bay and have a go yourself. It's VERY easy (but you'll need a caseback tool as well assuming this is a screwback? Most are). Batteries cost about 40p each so if you have a few watches you'll save a pile in the long run.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Great Advice, ta ! .... Yes I'll chuck a new battery in and see what happens.... To be honest I'd forgotten I had this one but as I have been having a bit of a clearout I thought I may as well see if it works before it gets consigned to the bin . 

When a new battery has been put in, does it need any sort of shorting out to do a reset ? I've not done one of these, only G-Shocks and Swiss....


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Some do, some don't. If it needs a reset it's an easy enough job.

There is a really good detailed walk-through here from a WUS thread.

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f365/battery-replacement-tutorial-seiko-7t32-pulsar-epson-y182-287013.html


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Oh that's great ! I'll have a read and then give it a try, thanks again ......... :thumbup:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Just put a new battery in this and set it all up again, now I'm giving it some time on my wrist to see how it does ..... Fingers crossed !


----------

